# Ubuntu not Booting after Graphic Card Update



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 27, 2015)

I recently changed my Gfx from 560Ti to GTX 960. And since then whenever I try to start Ubuntu it hangs on the start up screen. Windows runs fine. 

I can boot through Recovery Option to Terminal but apart from that nothing.

Please help.

Not very well versed with Linux yet so step by step advice would be really helpful.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 27, 2015)

*How to install the latest Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 14.04*

Source:How to install the latest Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr
Source:*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=..._bngDg&usg=AFQjCNH2k-ToDqhRikeJndqiEbANAMegTw


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 30, 2015)

Didnt work.
I purged the earlier drivers. Installed the -current and Now screen goes black. Earlier it use to hand on Boot Screen but now that also is not coming. It installed 304 Version I think.


----------

